

Hackers leak tons of unreleased Xbox Live Arcade games - gregpurtell
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/02/leaked-xbla-games/#s:boxartlg

======
voltagex_
Looks like only the _cover art_ was leaked, not the games.

